# Repticon Tampa, November 12 & 13



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Who's going to be there?

I'm looking for plant cuttings and pumilio morphs! Interested in Cayo's, Colon's, Yellow bellies and a <1.5-2 year old proven female Bastimentos!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

I plan on it. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.939318,-81.804009


----------



## baita83 (Aug 29, 2009)

I should be there


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

I am hoping to get some Spring cultures, ABG mix, and a pair of Tincs if someone wants to take my money.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

I am going to do my best to make this show. If so, I will have a couple F2 Cauchero 3 months OOTW, F1 Bastimentos 3 months OOTW, and a few Leucomelas available. If anyone is interested shoot me your E-mail and I'll be happy to send some pics.

***I would love to trade for some 'mint' P. terribilis if anyone has any juvies available***


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

I will be there on the 13th......looking for a calling Male Leucomelas, and maybe a Male Calling Tinc "Patricia".


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

sethshaun said:


> I am hoping to get some Spring cultures, ABG mix, and a pair of Tincs if someone wants to take my money.


What kind of Tincs?


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I might go. I have a probable pair (Currently courting) of Azureus with 2 juvies available. If anyone is interested or if anyone will be bringing any Pumilio please let me know.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Just curious, the people posting on here saying what frogs they are bringing, do you all have tables?


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> What kind of Tincs?


Im flexible as to which kind. Something very pretty and active for a 75 gallon in the living room. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=27.938812,-81.801335


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Just curious, the people posting on here saying what frogs they are bringing, do you all have tables?


Nope, I do not have a table.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill be going sat morning if anyone wanted to meet up.


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone bringing P. Terribilis? I didn't have the space for them last year but now I want some. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I may have a few Mints with me.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

If anyone is looking for a 2.1group of varaderos, i should be there sunday. Trying to move them to make space for new pums. Send me a pm if interested.

Vinny


----------



## sethshaun (Jun 13, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> I may have a few Mints with me.


Cool. Are you going to be there all day on sat and sun? May I ask how old/big the mints may be? 
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be vending with the following,
Auratus green and black
and Bronze Auratus
Leucs
Azurus
Tincs as follows
Braz. Yell. Hd.
Sipps
Cobalts
Powder Blues
Yellow Backs
Matecho
Patricia
Mint Terr.
Also Tree frogs
Clowns
Super tiger leg
Tiger Leg
Black Eyes
Yellow Eyes
Milk frogs
Normal and Albino Red Eyes All of these are captive bred. I look foward to meeting froggers this weekend! Bill


----------

